# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Выгрузка реестров в XML на пластиковые карты Сбербанк Бизнес Онлайн

## ValleySilence

Уважаемые форумчане!

Конфигурация КАМИН Расчет заработной платы версия 2.0

 Если кто то уже сталкивался с такой проблемой, подскажите как ее решили. Может быть кто то уже сделал обработку выгрузки реестров в XML формате ?
 Тогда выложите, пожалуйста, ее на форуме или пришлите нам на электронку ValleySilence@yandex.ru Буду очень признателен.
 Именно для новой системы Сбербанк Бизнес Онлайн!

----------


## witch_n

Срочно нужна выгрузка из камина 2.0 в сбербанк формат XML

----------

